# D2G - cdma/lte sim card?



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Here are my details:
I have a rooted/unbandlocked D2G. I keep it as a spare phone / emergency phone. And I use it with wifi to surf the net while in bed. It currently has no service.

My main phone is a DROID 4. Thus it has an active cdma/lte sim card.

I have a microsim to normal sim card adapter.

I know I can use GSM cards in my D2G. Can the D2G accept a cdma/lte sim card? Obviously lte won't work, but cdma might... there are international cdma networks that do use sim cards unlike verizon (until 4g lte).

Well, I'd thought I'd ask before trying it tonight when I get back to my D2G. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Impossible. D2G lacks LTE radio /and/ only accepts GSM sim cards.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, I'll still try it to see what happens.

I know the lte wouldn't work for obvious reasons.

I asked because the d4 uses the sim card for its info even on 3g (cdma) connection.

And there are phones out there (south America I think) that use cdma sim cards. (Sim cards are optional for cdma)

So, I'll be home soon, and I'll post my results.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

I got some interesting results.
NOTE: I am currently in the US.

By selecting WCDMA perfered (in the hidden phone options menu), it reads my phone number from the card, and says the current network is AT&T. (no service on AT&T of course) And the AT&T disappears after a while.

The SIM Info app from the market says the phone is GSM, it lists my Phone number and correct other data, and it lists my operator as verizon, etc.

When I select GSM from the hidden menu, It also reads the number from the card, but the operator is unknown.

any other either gives the above results, or it tries to read the info already programmed into the phone.

Of course between each switch i turn off the radio for a brief amount of time.

Now, I wonder if there would be any difference if i enabled my 4G LTE sim card for global use. I wonder if i would be roaming here or not. (When set to GSM - remember this phone is unbandlocked)


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

LTE is essentially gsm/hspa, hence why you can read the sim. You won't be able to do anything with it however.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTE_(telecommunication)


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, i know.

I'm curious to see if it would accept an R-IUM card, but I'm not in an country that uses them, nor do i plan on going to one in the near future.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not even going to grace that question with an answer.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

well, in that case, I'll shut up about the subject.

I'm not trying to sound like a noob, (I am a programmer - just not on phones/android) but I was just trying to learn new things about a subject I don't know much about. (and with such a specific question, its hard to find good detailed info on the net.)


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Verizon's CDMA devices are NV-programmed, and do not support RUIM/CSIM.

The SIM card slot is for USIM cards only and will not read SIM/RUIM/CSIM cards (I didn't mistype; it isn't compatible with old non-USIM SIM cards, aka 2G SIM).

Verizon's Global-enabled SIM cards are issued by Vodafone NL and carry its MCC/MNC; as such, you will encounter problems if you try to use Vodafone NL SIM cards in the device unless you edit the build.prop file to remove functionality related to call/message re-routing.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah, so i take it that its more of a hardware (or software on the chip that reads the sim) issue than a software (android) incompatibility.

My initial hope/goal was to bypass the NV-programmed phone number info (which actually did work, but the phone wouldn't connect).


----------



## My Wife Has Milk (Apr 16, 2012)

1.Use RSD to flash this
2.after that the device only got the ability to read UIM cards


Gasai Yuno said:


> Verizon's Global-enabled SIM cards are issued by Vodafone NL and carry its MCC/MNC; as such, you will encounter problems if you try to use Vodafone NL SIM cards in the device unless you edit the build.prop file to remove functionality related to call/message re-routing.


base on this you still have to unlock the network carrier lock,root the device and modify build.prop to make all of this work

PS:untested on 629 bp,but works fine on 608 bp,and it's theoretically safe to try it.(the sbf file only update the bp settings)
PS2:you can try another way by using "QPST" or "cdma worshop" to change the valve "R-UIM setting",such like "R-UIM if avil" or "R-UIM only"
PS3:China Telecom(CDMA network provider) user already use UIM card on d2g for 1 year or more,LOL


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, well, well...
Its too late tonight for me to play with this setting now...

Thank you MWHM, I'll look into these settings tomorrow.

(And also I'll have access to a windows computer for QPST/CDMA Workshop - I'm personally all Linux.)


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

So... searching the net, i discovered that connecting via QPST with the droid 2 is the same as the OG droid. This says to hold the T key down at boot.

I've held down that key all the way from OFF to the unlocking screen.
No results - it doesn't come up as a network adapter.

Am i doing something wrong here? (I haven't been able to find droid 2 global specific instructions yet, but i'll keep looking.)

seems like i shouldn't have my phone in USB charge only mode! Duh!


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Note: I didnt want to use the .sbf that MWHM posted above, as I wanted to change my settings back. Since he didnt add a link to its source or add another .sbf to bring it back to its original state, I wanted to do this manually.

Well, I don't know what the exact problem was, but using QPST and CDMA workshop in conjunction with my D2G was a major headache.

I couldn't get anything done in QPST, as it would get communication failures. for example trying to read the NV items would bring me to 2-4% and then would fail.
CDMA Workshop also gave me some headaches too (same issues), but at least i was able to modify the R-UIM setting. (I had to do some very specific steps very quickly before it would "time out" and start to give me errors.)

I changed the setting to "R-UIM if available" and also "R-UIM only". My 4G-LTE Verizon SIM still had no change in results. In CDMA modes, it still could not read the phone number and etc. from the card - only in some GSM modes (like normal).

So, unless there are some build.prop edits... (I wouldnt know what to change there)
*The 4G-LTE SIM card can't be used on the D2G for CDMA use.*

Now, It may be possible for you to use the GSM part of the 4G-LTE SIM card, if you have activated it with Verizon Global support, and you not in the USA. But I cant test this, and becides - what is the point? Even if it did work, and signs point to possible that it may, doing this would just as expensive as using it on the original phone. It would just be better to grab a local GSM card -- unless you REALLY need your US number.

So, I guess thats it for now...


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Verizon's LTE SIMs are purely GSM. They only run USIM software.

Try removing the SIM card from a DROID4 or a RAZR MAXX; the phone will still connect to VZW's CDMA network, no?


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Verizon's LTE SIMs are purely GSM. They only run USIM software.
> 
> Try removing the SIM card from a DROID4 or a RAZR MAXX; the phone will still connect to VZW's CDMA network, no?


No, The Droid4 requires the SIM to connect to 3G. The Droid4 uses the SIM card for the storage of the phone number, etc. I've removed my 4G sim, and set the phone to CDMA only (and EVDO as well), and it wont connect, and it says that the phone number is unknown.

In fact, with Verizon 4G phones, Verizon has stated that to switch phones, you just need to move the SIM from one to another.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

That's pretty interesting. Did they fit both RUIM and USIM onto the UICC I wonder?..


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> That's pretty interesting. Did they fit both RUIM and USIM onto the UICC I wonder?..


That I couldn't say. I don't have the tools or ability to read the UICC.

If there are any apps that can give more info than the "SIM Info" app on the marketplace, I might be able to give you more info. As a lifelong CDMA user, SIM cards are fairly new to me.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting...

I connected to my droid 4 with QPST and CDMA Workshop.

QPST would only see the phone with the 4GLTE sim card. (I dont have an activated microsim GSM card to try it in, so this could not be tested.)

CDMA Workshop was able to see the phone both with and without the 4G SIM.
CDMA Workshop showed valid data (My phone number, etc.) with the 4G card in, and showed either 0's or "failed" with the SIM removed.

So this confirms that this information is not stored in the NV like past CDMA phones.

Edit:
I was unable to read the R-UIM setting on the Droid 4. I just got the "Phone failed to answer" message.


----------



## My Wife Has Milk (Apr 16, 2012)

Morlok8k said:


> Note: I didnt want to use the .sbf that MWHM posted above, as I wanted to change my settings back. Since he didnt add a link to its source or add another .sbf to bring it back to its original state, I wanted to do this manually.
> 
> Well, I don't know what the exact problem was, but using QPST and CDMA workshop in conjunction with my D2G was a major headache.


You can change your settings back by flashing stock sbf,because that sbf I posted do no harm to your pds partition.
BTW,I forgot to tell you QPST must be 2.7 366 or above to work correctly with d2g,try high version and you'll be fine.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

My Wife Has Milk said:


> You can change your settings back by flashing stock sbf,because that sbf I posted do no harm to your pds partition.
> BTW,I forgot to tell you QPST must be 2.7 355 or above to work correctly with d2g,try high version and you'll be fine.


Ahh, yeah i was using QPST 2.7 build 323

Oh, I totally understand that I could flash the full sbf to return, but its a "last resort", because I don't want to lose some of my customizations.


----------



## My Wife Has Milk (Apr 16, 2012)

Morlok8k said:


> Ahh, yeah i was using QPST 2.7 build 323
> 
> Oh, I totally understand that I could flash the full sbf to return, but its a "last resort", because I don't want to lose some of my customizations.


Use CWM to do a system & data backup.
There is nothing you would lose,except your lifetime,LOL.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

true, except the unbanded radio. which i can get back - it just takes time.
thats why i opted to do the QPST/CW method - i'd only change the one setting, etc.

Hmm... that reminds me... I should do another nandroid - its been a while!


----------



## JakeRoxs (Jun 10, 2012)

If you want to preserve your band unlock but still be able to flash over it just use sbf_flash on linux (even in a VM it works for me).


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

JakeRoxs said:


> If you want to preserve your band unlock but still be able to flash over it just use sbf_flash on linux (even in a VM it works for me).


That would not flash the radio, correct.

But would that restore the NV edits that I changed?

The band unlock is an NV edit as well. So, If using sbf_flash with the stock firmware, it would restore the NV's to default, then the band unlock would need to be reapplied.

Anyways, that isn't the route i choose to go, so it really doesn't matter.


----------

